# I know it's not Christmas, but......



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

I like to get a jump on things before Christmas because crafting right before makes me stressed out. Too much shopping, wrapping, baking and cooking!!! So I start crafting way ahead of time, does anyone else do this???

BTW here are some pics of my latest creation, a 3' Old World Santa made from a tomato cage as the base. I made it for my son and his fiance. They are getting married in December. She is obsessed with Christmas and he may think he found his soul mate, BUT I think I may have found my long lost daughter!!! 

My next one is Mrs. Claus and then an angel.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Love it! and out of a tomato cage? Who would have ever thought?


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

I start crafting Christmas things way before Christmas, does anyone else do this??

I like to get a jump on things before Christmas because crafting right before makes me stressed out. Too much shopping, wrapping, baking and cooking!!! 

BTW here are some pics of my latest creation, a 3' Old World Santa made from a tomato cage as the base. I made it for my son and his fiance. They are getting married in December. She is obsessed with Christmas and he may think he found his soul mate, BUT I think I may have found my long lost daughter!!! 

My next one is Mrs. Claus and then an angel.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I start knitting for Christmas on January 1st and sometimes I am not finished in time. This year my youngest daughter is driving up from Morro Bay California and we are having Christmas in May and will also be celebrating her birthday. We are so looking forward to seeing her, and her son.
9a


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

You go girl!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

That is gorgeous! I did a bride and groom like that when my youngest daughter got married.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> That is gorgeous! I did a bride and groom like that when my youngest daughter got married.


That's a great idea for the bridal shower!! I would do them much smaller though.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Love him.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Wonderful! Isn't it great when our children choose someone lovely to marry?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies!! I realize I am seriously obsessed with Christmas and glad to know others concur!!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Thank you all for the replies!! I realize I am seriously obsessed with Christmas and glad to know others concur!!


I too am a Christmasaholic! I start shopping for the next year at the after Christmas sales, and making things as soon as that years stuff is made....I have been done sometimes as early as Sept....then I can enjoy the season, or just pick up little things here and there to add.

I would really like to know how to do these, my Sister In Law is worse than I am, and has 3 or 4 trees in her house, my oldest daughter refrains and only has two..I stick to one, but collect Santas...so I only have room for one tree....ok...all the females in my family are Christmas junkies..


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

I bought the ceramic head and hands on Ebay, bought the tomato cage during the summer, and I winged it from there.

First I put the cage round side down, took the top metal tines and twisted them so they could support the head. Then I covered the cage with muslin from the very top to the bottom and covered the round part too so it would be finished. For the arms I took a wire coat hanger apart and used it to support the ceramic hands inside the sleeves of the arms. I then took a rectangle of muslin for the arms, inserted the wire, stuffed them with fiberfill, attached the ceramic hands and glued the fabric around the wrists. The coat I just cut out the fabric by eye, covered the edge with fur I bought by the yard in Joann's, trimmed everything in gold, decorated it as you see. I then got the idea that he should be holding something. I saw a small tree at the end of Christmas and decided it would be great if I could get Santa to hold the tree. I glued the tree in place and stuck a wire around the tree and then inside the jacket of Santa for support. I hope this helps you if you want to make one for yourself. Good luck and I have to say it was great fun to make!!



ladysjk said:


> I too am a Christmasaholic! I start shopping for the next year at the after Christmas sales, and making things as soon as that years stuff is made....I have been done sometimes as early as Sept....then I can enjoy the season, or just pick up little things here and there to add.
> 
> I would really like to know how to do these, my Sister In Law is worse than I am, and has 3 or 4 trees in her house, my oldest daughter refrains and only has two..I stick to one, but collect Santas...so I only have room for one tree....ok...all the females in my family are Christmas junkies..


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

It is never too early to start for Christmas. This is one of the best Santas I've seen. You have done a wonderful job. Thank you for posting.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it, but where do you get the head/face from to be the right size?


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

Absolutely professional. I may be dumb but what is a tomato cage? Have not heard of that in the UK.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

God's Girl said:


> Love it, but where do you get the head/face from to be the right size?


I ordered it from Ebay, but it is also available online. It was just cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

yehsur said:


> Absolutely professional. I may be dumb but what is a tomato cage? Have not heard of that in the UK.


It is a metal form shaped like an Indian teepee that you put around tomato plants in the garden so they grow more upright. In the US they come in 2', 3', and 4' sizes. I used the 3' size for this Santa.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

A tomato cage? I don't think we have those in NY, at least I never saw one. Still, ingenius!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love him, you are very clever.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love those. I watched the Carol Duval show and she did these I have wanted to do one ever since and never have  I should give this a try.. I have also been painting a "Old World" Santa for a long time now.. I need to pull him out and finish him.. my husband bought me one last year for Christmas and the 2 will go great together.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice work! I like Christmas too.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL Glad someone else is working on Christmas as well .. LOL 
LOVE your Father Christmas


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Can't pass a Christmas shop myself! I have picked up some lovely decorations from holidays in the US, Italy, Madeira and Germany over the years and have made Christmas wreaths, stockings etc. Am picking up some great ideas from you KPers. Thanks!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh! He's lovely!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I think that is really lovely and original, they will love it.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

It's beautiful.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

I love everything about Christmas! I even start to decorate by the end of October. I have to in order to have everything done by Thanksgiving! I like each room to have a tree. My sadness comes because I have to use artificial trees because of allergies. But, that means they can stay up longer because I don't have to worry about them drying out! Love your Santa...I am going to try making one!


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Ya gotta post patterns and where you got face and hands!!!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

really cute.never to early to craft, Christmas or not.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

That is wonderful!


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

beautiful! what a lot of work, our daughter-in-law made a Christmas tree from tomato cage and garland and lights last Christmas, that was pretty also. I have made homemade ornaments every year for our children (now grown) grandchildren and friends...list keeps growing every year. I also try to make a lot of our gifts.


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

when you get mrs. claus done and angel..please share pics!


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

You are so talented, he is just beautiful!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, fantastic!!!!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dusti said:


> A tomato cage? I don't think we have those in NY, at least I never saw one. Still, ingenius!


Yes they sell them in Brooklyn. I was from NY and I believe they sell them in Home Depot.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I love those. I watched the Carol Duval show and she did these I have wanted to do one ever since and never have  I should give this a try.. I have also been painting a "Old World" Santa for a long time now.. I need to pull him out and finish him.. my husband bought me one last year for Christmas and the 2 will go great together.


Please post pics of your painting when you are done. If you are crafty, this Santa was not that difficult.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

romana said:


> Ya gotta post patterns and where you got face and hands!!!!


I saw the face and hands on Ebay but they are also available online if you do a Google search. I found a 6" head and hands on: http://www.crscraft.com/products/product.asp?L1=1&L2=16&L3=0&L4=0&pid=12349&searchOffset=x

The body I just cut it out by eye, first with muslin, to see if it fit and then made adjustments to the muslin before cutting out the good fabric.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks all for the kind words!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

I was at Michaels last week and bought some gorgeous yarn for doing Christmas presents. I am thinking scarves, hand warmers, mug hugs and boot toppers. ( Hope that is what you call them)


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks I'll look that up.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Cynthia,
Your Santa is adorable, I love him! I live in Central NJ also


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Old World Santa looks great!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

He is fantastic! You are really creative! They will love it!


----------

